# Daytona 500



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So I just confirmed everything DW and I are off to the Daytona 500. Flying out of Niagara To Miami... Great seats in Roberts Box... Any body else going?
Even though 88 is on the pole and going to win the other drivers can still show up for the entertainment.









GITER DONE!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Go 99 Carl Edwards!! Wishin i was going with ya.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Kyle Busch all the way! May all Hendrick cars crash into each other...


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

We were there in 08 for the 50th anniversary what a blast.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

It is on my bucket list for sure. Have a great trip.

Go JR Nation. I am all for the Mo. boy Carl Edwards also, at least if he is not busy try to find Brad Keselowski and continue their "wreckeachotherfest". And lets face it we ALL have to root for Kyle Busch, because none of us can stand listening to him whine about not getting his way and winning, which I must admit may not really be a bad thing to have that much talent and drive to win. Maturity should change the whining and then he will be a much easier to root for.

Enjoy all and have a great trip.

Jim


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Went to the Phoenix race last November for our first NASCAR race. I want to go to Sanoma and watch these guys try to turn both ways though!

GO JPM and Smoke!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am just curious , why fly into Miami ? Couple hundred miles to far . Did ya try Daytona or the two Orlando airports ?
I lived in Daytona for over fifty years and the only 500 that I ever went to was the first one , 58 or 59 . Took 4 hours to get out of the infield . No tunnel then , they took ya out over the track ! I am talkin way back before it was fenced on the back , they would give us teens a sheriff shirt and twenty bucks and we rode horseback up and down New Beville Road to keep the locals from climbing up the back of the track and watchin the races for free ! I must be older than dirt . Best drivers then were Fireball Roberts , Somebuddy named Baker and of course any car built by Smokey Yunick [ Best Damn Garage In Town ].


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Call me jealous! On my bucket list too. But I am booked for Bristol in March. We will be camping outside the track all weekend. Also looking at Michigan in August. Enjoy the race!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I am just curious , why fly into Miami ? Couple hundred miles to far . Did ya try Daytona or the two Orlando airports ?
> I lived in Daytona for over fifty years and the only 500 that I ever went to was the first one , 58 or 59 . Took 4 hours to get out of the infield . No tunnel then , they took ya out over the track ! I am talkin way back before it was fenced on the back , they would give us teens a sheriff shirt and twenty bucks and we rode horseback up and down New Beville Road to keep the locals from climbing up the back of the track and watchin the races for free ! I must be older than dirt . Best drivers then were Fireball Roberts , Somebuddy named Baker and of course any car built by Smokey Yunick [ Best Damn Garage In Town ].


Well the reason is we found out last minute that we could both get time off. Started shopping for tickets out of Toronto or Buffalo and the cost was outrageous so up until yesterday we were driving. But was put on to Niagara Airport and they have 3 smaller airlines that fly out of there and the closest airport was Miami We rented a car unlimited miles for $200 FOR THE WEEK So this works for us rather than over 4200 kms driving from Toronto.

And man are we looking forward to this one. Should be a good race and hopefully Kyle doesn't give his 2 fingers a work out! Oh what the Hell HAVE it Boys give it to the officials and enjoy the back of the pack, and throw a fine at you for good measure!

You know I go for the entertainment the fans provide as well. We were at Charlotte last year and sat beside some Kurt Bush fans and they were super nice folk. There was a rather loud Jeff Gordon Fan that just despised Kyle Bush and I think he gave Kyle the idea to salute the official as he saluted Kyle everytime he could stand up:clapping:

Well when we're back I'll try to post some picks...if I can figure that out!

take care folks and thanks for the wishes and yes we will have fun! Wish we could all be there the folks that enjoy NASCAR!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I am just curious , why fly into Miami ? Couple hundred miles to far . Did ya try Daytona or the two Orlando airports ?
> I lived in Daytona for over fifty years and the only 500 that I ever went to was the first one , 58 or 59 . Took 4 hours to get out of the infield . No tunnel then , they took ya out over the track ! I am talkin way back before it was fenced on the back , they would give us teens a sheriff shirt and twenty bucks and we rode horseback up and down New Beville Road to keep the locals from climbing up the back of the track and watchin the races for free ! I must be older than dirt . Best drivers then were Fireball Roberts , Somebuddy named Baker and of course any car built by Smokey Yunick [ Best Damn Garage In Town ].


How cool is that?!?!? We should all be so darn lucky!!

I haven't been to Daytona, but it's on my list for sure (likely when I get a motorhome so we don' t have to lug the generators, etc., from so far away.). First one we'll get to this year will be Richmond. Can't wait!!

Go Marky Mark!

- go6car (too lazy to change to go5car!)


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Headed to Vegas in a few weeks for our first NASCAR race. Daytona is a far off dream but it is a dream that I hope comes true some day. Carl Edwards all the way!!! but Earnhart wouldn't break my heart.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

jozway said:


> Go 99 Carl Edwards!! Wishin i was going with ya.


Well He was close! I'm posting this a bit late... 
Congrads to Tony...
So sad for Jr but he did well...
Then there is Kyle... Enjoy those M&Ms while you still get them! Looking forward to what you do next year, He sure makes it interesting!
And for my DW... Jimmie fizzeled out!

Any one planning any trips in Feb to Daytona? Not sure what we're doing yet.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Me and the DW went to Charlotte a few years ago .. Seeing how it was our first race, we took one of those package deals (hotel, tickets, transportation to and from the race) ... We had a hell of a time getting out of Toronto, we ended up flying into Raleigh and renting a car to drive to Charlotte.. But had an amazing time.. We have looked at going back the last 3 years but something always seems to come up.. might try Michigan or even Watkins Glen next year ...

BTW Jake, tell your wife not to worry .. Jimmie just needed a break .. gets difficult lifting that cup trophy 5 years in a row ...


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

hey all you outback campers and nascar fans. i have been to daytona twice for races . the big race at the start of the season and the jul race. i had a blast at both races but . after going to the race in vegas last lear in march. i have to say that vegas is for nascar fans. it was by far better than daytona. hate to say it but they screw you silly in daytona. big money for a crappy room and had to take it for two nights . i slept above the covers on the bed . and would not use the shower. thankfully dw (disney world ) was only 1.5 hrs away back to the resort. vegas rocks and you can have fun and not have to spend a fortune. one bar every time a caution came out during the race . 25 cents a beer. looking forward to my next race there. go jimmie go.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Been to Michigan (Big track can equal boring race), Bristol, Charlotte, Brickyard, and Chicagoland. Enjoyed them all but Chicago was my favorite, though I cant say why, just really liked it. Going to Watkins Glen this year and will be camping in the infield, which we've never done. Any pointers or advice on The Glen anyone?


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> Kyle Busch all the way! May all Hendrick cars crash into each other...


all the drivers on team hendricks are class acts sorry cant say the same for kyle bush.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Headed to Vegas in a few weeks for our first NASCAR race. Daytona is a far off dream but it is a dream that I hope comes true some day. Carl Edwards all the way!!! but Earnhart wouldn't break my heart.


hey have a great time at vegas,


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

cdn campers said:


> Kyle Busch all the way! May all Hendrick cars crash into each other...


all the drivers on team hendricks are class acts sorry cant say the same for kyle bush.
[/quote]

Oh the Bush Brothers! They do make for interesting discussions! You just got to love to dislike them. If they both lost rides we would all miss them, even us nay sayers!
Do we start a thread on them? Would be interesting read! Might be a bit on the edge though...


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the TAME picture...there's another with the caption " Hey NASCAR can you hear this?....Let me turn it up for ya!!..."










But in this pic we can see why Kyle is so upset...


----------

